
Show HN: Podcat – Imdb for podcasts - hijp
https://www.podcat.com/
======
slg
This is something that I have wanted to exist for a long time, but is a pretty
massive undertaking because there are so many small niche podcasts.

The podcasts I spot checked all looked fairly accurate, although you do need
to be careful with common names. Jordan Morris [1] is the name of a
podcaster/comedian, a soccer player, and a singer. All of their profiles are
combined into one. In order to separate those out you would need to do some
analysis on the genre of the podcasts. The podcasts that talk about sports are
probably talking about the soccer player, etc. It is also tough to rely on
common lookup tools like Google because the Jordan Morris that is a podcaster
is probably the least famous of the three but is clearly the most relevant for
your site.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Morris](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Morris)

~~~
gramasaurous
Adding to this, there seems to be something weird going on as Jordan Morris is
only listed as being on 1 episode of Jordan, Jesse Go! (which he is the co-
host of)[0]. Something seems to be off in how people are attached to
episodes/podcasts as well. Definitely more analysis needs to be done - which
makes you realize how much more complex of a problem this really is!

[0][https://www.podcat.com/podcasts/4VD1My-jordan-jesse-
go/perso...](https://www.podcat.com/podcasts/4VD1My-jordan-jesse-
go/person/b8IRhO-jordan-morris)

------
yk
I really like the idea, but (to give some feedback) I don't think one can call
anything the imdb for x without a best/worst 250. And ratings and explore by
category and I want a pony... (Also the site is somewhat unfriendly for
NoScript users, apparently one has to allow apple.com to get search working,
which is counter intuitive. But of course noscript users should expect some
trouble.)

~~~
brownbat
Agreed, though I want this more than I want the imdb for podcasts.

Ratings and recommendations would be nifty I guess, but I've wanted a one stop
shop for podcasts with a clean and consistent layout for a long time. I mean,
one that doesn't make me install a bloated program that I don't want to use.

This one's checked off, my other podcast wishlist items:

1) autotag my podcasts by parsing their RSS feeds

2) a head unit in my car that would connect to my wifi from my driveway or
garage, then automatically download new episodes of subscribed podcasts every
night or morning. Ideally I could manage my subscriptions on my PC through a
website or through a settings page the car offers to my network, so I'm not
forced to use the limited controls of a car to manage podcast subscriptions.
(Maybe everyone else solves this problem by just keeping an iPhone with
unlimited data in their cup holder.)

~~~
uean
Exactly - I run a wifi range extender in the car that connects to my home
wireless when it is parked out front of the house, and an iPod that connects
to that wireless to do syncing. It's magically dorky, and has spawned friends
into getting repeaters for mesh networking and playing Lan games on mobile
devices while roadtripping, which is equally amazing.

Staying on topic - this site is great so far and looking forward to seeing
more features added. Really agree that a top X by category and 'similar to'
rating system would make this pretty killer.

------
babubabu
I myself is a busy guy with frequent business trips, always need a podcast app
on my Android phone to save favorite episodes such as particular music, audios
that I prefer while I am on my way. CastBox APP is the one I am addicted to
recently, highly recommended download it from google play.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.podcast.po...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.podcast.podcasts)

------
MichaelApproved
Great idea and something that's missing with podcasts. I took a look at some
names and noticed you have missing data. For example, Christian Finnegan is a
regular on Keith and The Girl podcast but he's only listed twice
[https://www.podcat.com/people/zXNOK2](https://www.podcat.com/people/zXNOK2)

Here's his profile for our podcast
[http://www.keithandthegirl.com/guest/40/christian-
finnegan](http://www.keithandthegirl.com/guest/40/christian-finnegan)

You can scrape our guest list here
[http://www.keithandthegirl.com/guests/](http://www.keithandthegirl.com/guests/)

or you can use our API endpoints to pull json content. Here's the doc but I
can make tweaks, if you need
[https://github.com/KeithAndTheGirl/API/wiki/Keith-and-The-
Gi...](https://github.com/KeithAndTheGirl/API/wiki/Keith-and-The-Girl-API-
Version-2)

~~~
fluxquanta
Off topic, but it's interesting to see that you're active on HN, as I
certainly remember you on the forums and on the show. I used to be a big fan
of KATG from about 2008 to 2012 but fell off the bandwagon.

As far as podcast communities go, however, it always did seem like you guys
had a good handle on using the web for interacting with fans and established a
decent setup for monetizing the product which a lot of other podcasts lack.
So...good job.

~~~
MichaelApproved
That's awesome to hear, thanks =D

From a technical perspective, I've been working on streaming live shows via
YouTube and having that automatically embed on the homepage and throughout the
site. It's displaying 4 cameras in a 2x2 layout similar to this _NSFW_ clip
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLqRSwyqnU1WEECXxN3uN08G2...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLqRSwyqnU1WEECXxN3uN08G24h34EQOko&v=BydOLSkCLSs)

I'm also working on a new app that uses Cordova/Ionic Framework that'll make
it easier to listen for regular fans and premium VIP members. In the spirit of
staying connected with the fans, I've been posting updates on that progress
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C219o_6tzNk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C219o_6tzNk)

As far as using the web for interacting with fans, it's been a challenge, so
it's great to hear your compliment. Initially, we just had our own forums
where fans would participate. Now, our community interaction is fragmented
along Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, Reddit and our forums. Of course, all
those platforms allow us to stay in front of more fans but it's a challenge to
keep posting across those platforms without just repeating the same exact
thing on each site.

~~~
fluxquanta
All very cool stuff. Let's just say that the reasons why I stopped listening
to KATG were not tech related.

There was a point when I was beginning discussions with a former KATG guest to
develop an app for his podcast, but that didn't work out. Similar to your work
it would've involved going much further beyond simple RSS feeds and I would've
needed to write an API, provision servers, and write a front end (I was
looking at possibly Meteor/PhoneGap), and we didn't see eye-to-eye on time
frame and compensation/profit sharing for such a project.

My point is that it does appear that there's a market for podcasts that can go
beyond the simple RSS/iTunes feed, and I wonder if there's any developers
doing any serious work on this front. Like a "podcast community as a service",
where the fractured elements you noted are all combined in one ecosystem.

~~~
MichaelApproved
The biggest issue I see with podcasting is the complicated subscribe process
and monetization of the show. The biggest fish (Marc, Joe, Leo) have a team
behind them to help with monetization but subscribing is still problematic.

Without having a custom app for your podcast, you need to explain to people
what an RSS feed is. You just lost 80% of your potential listeners.

Alternatively, you can suggest they use a 3rd party app, like Stitcher and
search for your show. Now you're promoting someone else's product and it's
impossible to create a sales funnel using someone else's app, if the customer
even manages to jump through the hurdle of installing Stitcher and then
finding your show.

From a developers perspective, there are the problems that you described and
there's no white labeled podcast app. That means, most podcasters can't afford
to have their own app.

Podcasting is a medium that's dying to be upended. I'm experimenting with some
ideas to do just that. First step is getting the KATG app into production, so
I can test some of my theories.

Sounds like you're an app developer as well. Working on any fun projects?

~~~
rackforms
Interesting discussion! I'm the author of SkipCast
([http://www.skipcast.net](http://www.skipcast.net)), an iOS client that
worked with [http://www.rawvoice.com/](http://www.rawvoice.com/) to implement
an in-app, direct donate feature.

If your Podcast feed contains the tag:

<rawvoice:donate type="text/html" href="URL HERE">Label</rawvoice:donate>

SkipCast displays an in-app link to that location with the text 'Donate'.
Uptake for this feature has been quite positive.

I'd love to expand support for this to other systems and tags. It's an
interesting little feature, and as an avid Podcast listener as well as app
developer, hope content creators find success with it. It's quite literally
the least we can do as developers.

Finally: Quick shout out to KATG, I've spend hours staring at your cover art
as it was one of my favorite test feeds used when developing the app!

~~~
fluxquanta
No offense to you or your product, and I did read the description, but I still
don't see how can you justify $25 for a podcast app. More importantly, I don't
see how a regular user would even bother to read the description after seeing
that price.

~~~
rackforms
Goodness, no offense taken, it's a completely valid point.

The price point deserves a more thorough write up. For now:

I released SkipCast last July at $2.99. Considering I had video playback,
advanced audio effects (including skip silence), and lots more, I thought this
was a solid fit for the current marketplace.

The result: In the next 5 months I'd get just 6 sales, 3 of which were from
family members (thanks mom!). Total app store revenue: $18.

Of course I did my best to market the little bugger, and even added features
as the result of partnerships with the aforementioned RawVoice. Press releases
went out, Nada.

And so after 6 months, out of sheer curiosity I went totally free and saw my
downloads SKYROCKET to ... 5-6 a day.

\--

At this point then I had a choice. I ain't getting sales and I ain't getting
free downloads.

And so I did what anyone with a lick of pride would. Charge real money. I
literally did it to _not_ get sales, as I wasn't getting them anyway. At least
this way I'm not whoring myself out. Honestly, for how many hours I put into
this project it felt _wonderful_ to jack that price up!

The kicker: Since the price increase I've finally had enough sales to cover my
developer fee, and I've only recently renewed for another year.

The reason? I think it's easy to see why.

For one, it immediately sets you apart in the app store. You're scrolling
around and see a $24 app and you're bound to take notice.

Of course most will scoff, but, apparently, enough _have not_. It at least
gets someone on my app store page.

Second, I make specific mention of the price in the very first line of the
description, and later, actually mention the fact that I'm trying something
different.

Look, the bottom line is in my naiveté I thought that in a potential
marketplace of 1 billion users there was room enough for 15 or so Podcast
clients. Turns our I was wrong. I can't control that, but what I can do is add
my voice to the ranks who should stand up to cheep bastards who expect _all_
software to be free. You want SkipCast, you'll have to pay for it.

Man it feels good to say that : )

------
Jordrok
Neat idea, I'd love to see this take off. I imagine it's going to take a lot
of work to reach Imdb-level comprehensiveness though. Until a certain
threshold is met, it's going to be hard to beat Googling (person's name) +
podcast.

Here's my anecdata: Searched for John Oliver and got no relevant results.
Searched for Andy Zaltzman and got his cricket podcast. Searched for The Bugle
and found it, but no links to the aforementioned hosts. Searched for John Bain
and got his picture + a mention from a podcast I didn't recognize. Searched
for TotalBiscuit and found The Co-optional Podcast and other CynicalBrit
stuff.

Hmm...I wonder how many bits of my own identifying info I just leaked there...
Oh well.

------
doctorcroc
Awesome product. I love that podcasts are getting more attention, with
companies creating discovery platforms like
[http://producthunt.com/podcasts](http://producthunt.com/podcasts).

One suggestion - would be really nice to have categories for podcasts. Much
like movies, it is difficult for niche/indie movies to compete with the super
well funded hollywood productions. For example, we produce a software podcast
([http://softwareengineeringdaily.com](http://softwareengineeringdaily.com))
and it would be a huge benefit to be able to search for Tech specific shows
and see what's relevant to you.

Keep up the good work!

------
sf_rob
Feature Request: Episode ratings.

This is awesome!

~~~
sowhatquestion
Seconded. Rating TV episodes on IMDb is a very useful feature, especially now
that it supports sorting episodes by rating, e.g.,
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098904/eprate?ref_=tt_eps_rhs_s...](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098904/eprate?ref_=tt_eps_rhs_sm)

------
tsyd
I like how the people behind the podcasts, the hosts and frequent guests are
catalogued. It's an interesting way to browse for episodes and podcasts that I
haven't seen done anywhere else.

Shameless plug: I've been working on a similar project
([https://podcast.party/](https://podcast.party/)) that also lets you
subscribe to podcasts to keep track of which episodes you have
played/unplayed.

~~~
zzzmarcus
Just spent a few minutes playing around with your site. Very nice. I really
like how your discovery lists show the last time the podcast was updated, the
number of episodes, and the average length. Filtering on those attributes
would be an awesome feature.

Nicely done.

~~~
throwathrowaway
Is there any way to filter by the values? Namely average length and frequency?
Other than by eyeballing, of course.

------
brndn
I would love a way to browse through podcast categories. From the homepage, I
was looking for a 'tech' link or something to find some that would interest
me. Great start though. Good luck.

~~~
zzzmarcus
I agree. Search results seem to be limited to 6 and even more problematics is
that I find myself at a loss for exactly what to search for. Lots of promise
here, but as it is, it's pretty hard to discover new content. Keep it up!

------
UnfalseDesign
I love the concept. There still seems to be some room for improvement, though.
When searching for "Tom Merritt", it only shows podcasts that "mention Tom
Merritt" as opposed to podcasts he's been in or hosted. I plan on checking
back in a couple months to see how it has come along. Love the idea, though!

~~~
yes_or_gnome
Seeing this post, I did the same for 'Bill Burr'. For Burr's profile it has
him listed as 'Hosts:' for 'Monday Morning Podcast' under his profile picture;
As well as the mentions in the center. So, I repeated this for 'Tom Merritt'
and you're right, it only has the the mentions; no 'Hosts:' section.

It looks like the only way to contribute, currently, is through the contact
form. [https://www.podcat.com/contact](https://www.podcat.com/contact)

~~~
hijp
Thanks, I tried to differentiate between hosts and guests early on but there
are too many false positives so I switched verbiage. Working on this though!

------
bosie
I got an error when I tried to look at a podcast:
[https://www.podcat.com/search/955198749](https://www.podcat.com/search/955198749)

"Sorry, but something went wrong."

------
cjensen
Overcast[1] has an index. At least for the incredibly small subset of podcasts
I looked at, Overcast is a more complete index.

Podcat does not seem to get the names of podcasters correct. For example,
searching for Marco Arment links to only some episodes of 'Build and Analyze',
which is Arment's old podcast where he appeared in 100% of episodes.

Podcat appears to index names if the given name is name-checked in a podcast's
episode text. That's going to be a spam target.

Potentially Podcat could be a great thing. Interesting work.

[1] [https://overcast.fm](https://overcast.fm)

------
metasean
Funny automation fail:

The tech podcasts I listen to frequently end with recommendations.

One of the recommendations in the latest JavaScript Jabber is for a Taylor
Swift album.

 _Podcat attributes the entire episode to Taylor Swift‽_

JJ Episode Details: [https://devchat.tv/js-jabber/202-jsj-donejs-canjs-with-
justi...](https://devchat.tv/js-jabber/202-jsj-donejs-canjs-with-justin-meyer)

Podcat Episode Details: [https://www.podcat.com/podcasts/D13bdo-javascript-
jabber/epi...](https://www.podcat.com/podcasts/D13bdo-javascript-
jabber/episodes/k8zPen-202-jsj-donejs-canjs-with-justin-meyer)

\---

Request:

Since most of my podcasts are technical (as I assume many other HN readers'
podcasts are) many of them also have video. Sometimes only specific episodes
have a video component (e.g. Lately in JavaScript), and sometimes every
episode has a video component (e.g. JavaScript Air).

All of the ones I listen to that have video versions also provide an audio-
only version, but the host or guests occasionally still refer to something on
the screen.

So, it would be nice to be able to filter on episodes that do or don't have a
video version.

~~~
hijp
Thank you! I definitely forgot to account for video podcasts, I haven't really
followed any since diggnation ended!

------
michaelmior
This looks great. It would be awesome if you could add a direct link to the
XML feed for the podcast since it's a pain to pull it out[0] and super useful
for those not using iTunes.

[0]
[https://gist.github.com/aderyabin/4479240](https://gist.github.com/aderyabin/4479240)

~~~
hijp
good idea!

------
TillE
Love the idea, but this seems like it would require a ton of work for it to be
remotely comprehensive.

In addition to the missing data, the false positives are an issue. First
podcast I checked was Second Captains, which incorrectly lists Rafael Nadal,
Donald Trump, Mike Tyson, Cristiano Ronaldo, etc as guests.

------
badthingfactory
This is well executed. I attempted to build something very similar about a
year ago. I had a decent prototype, but found it rather difficult to aggregate
a complete listing of podcasts scattered around the internet.

The world needs a centralized podcast app other than iTunes. Keep up the good
work!

------
zeemonkee3
This looks cool, very fast search and I like the idea of referencing names
(presumably through name-checking of episode summaries?). I worked on a side
project a few months ago[1] as I just wanted my own personal webplayer. It's
OK, but has the limitation that it only works with podcasts that have
discoverable RSS feeds; many are behind the walled gardens of iTunes or
Soundcloud or other proprietary platforms unfortunately. As it's really to
scratch an itch for my own needs it doesn't do
ratings/comments/recommendations which would be on my todo list for a more
complete app. Are you planning on adding these features in the near future?

[1] [https://podbaby.me](https://podbaby.me)

------
sandebert
It's broken on mobile, right?

I tried searching for Patio11, because... well, Patio11. :-) Didn't see a
submit button so I pressed enter. Nothing happened. Tried a couple of times,
including accessing the page by "Request desktop site". Same result.

Tested with Chrome 49.

~~~
patio11
Try "Kalzumeus" or "Patrick McKenzie", although I will definitely take a whack
at my metadata in response to this comment. (I use "Perhaps better known as
patio11" as a self-deprecating joke and forget that it is actually literally
true when making consequential decisions like e.g. metadata, registering
domain names, etc. Someone got patio11.com and transferred it to me, shocked
that I hadn't thought of that. I'm shocked, too.)

------
Falcon9
I want this website so badly!

Please keep it up and continuing to find a way to make it more complete. Right
now I can find appearances by Daniel Negreanu by searching in iTunes, but not
through Podcat. Also it would be awesome if there were a way to include
information beyond the RSS feed of a podcast - for example Arcade Outsiders
only includes information from the most recent 20 or so episodes, though there
have been 89+ episodes overall which are all still available with information
on the Arcade Outsiders website.

Another possible feature: strip out the repetitive portions of episode
descriptions on the results page when the displayed text is always the same
for all the results on the page.

------
addedlovely
Nice one! I made myself a slightly lighter, curated version, a few months
back...bit unfinished, but one massive json object containing hours of
goodness.

[http://longwave.addedlovely.com](http://longwave.addedlovely.com)

------
chao123
The criteria for a good podcast in my perspective should support us to Create
custom stations of your favorite radio and podcast that update automatically
when new episodes become available. At the same time, you can Use the On-The-
Go playlist to play just the episodes you want. I’m addicted to CastBox APP
downloaded from Google Play cuz I really enjoy the bus time with audio books,
breaking news during breakfast and free music for my bedtime.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.podcast.po...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.podcast.podcasts)

------
VLM
Needs a synonym list in the search.

For example, there's at least two Mike/Micheal Duncan's, one does history
podcasting (history of rome, revolutions, both awesome) and the other I'm not
familiar with but apparently does something biblical.

The history podcaster does not show up as a person but the preacher does.

The history podcasts show up for mike duncan but not micheal duncan.

The history podcaster is "kinda famous ish" in the the field of history
podcasting and keeps getting interviewed on other shows, pretty sure he was on
"life of caesar" and a couple others, but those either don't show up or
haven't been crawled by the search.

------
spencer48
Sooo rad! I love the little illustrations that guide you through the site

------
diminish
Yeah, impressive... what percentage of the podcasts do you think you cover? I
have searched for some programming related podcasts, but could'nt find..

~~~
hijp
I'm not sure about the percentage but it's about 50k podcasts.

------
bornwithabeard
wow, this is terrific. It's something often discussed with friends that
someone needs to do this - but we never offered ourselves up due the
absolutely massive undertaking it would be. Super excited that someone's done
this though.

I hope the site keeps growing - It'd be great to have some of the suggestions
already made to be part of it.

the "top 250" would be interesting and for me personally, I'm not sure how
much faith I'd put into it: I'm quite finicky when it comes to podcasts. I
have a couple of podcasts that I listen to religiously, but I also have some
podcasts that I subscribe to, but would only download depending on the guest
for that episode, and then there's some podcasts that are right up my alley,
interest wise, but something as simple as one of the person's voices/accent is
so off-putting that I disregard it completely. With movies, it's easy to say
"that movie isn't for me, but I can understand the praise it's receiving", but
I don't think podcasts really work that way

------
GrayCodex
Wow. Thanks for filling up such an obvious gap in content database. Loving the
topic/mention based search, looking forward to great things in this aspect.

Although first requested feature would be ability to sign, make profile for
listened podcasts and preferably add notes/review/ discussion about a specific
episode.

Thanks for the product. Looking forward to its growth.

~~~
apranav19
I agree. A nice to have feature could attempt to derive the audio
transcription and index podcasts based on keywords from that.

------
cubano
I've been enjoying podcasts for many years now, so this seems like a wonderful
resource...great work guys/gals!

If anyone is looking looking for something different and educational and
entertaining, check out Dan Carlin's Hardcore History. It's amazing, and I've
been a fan of his for a decade now and he keeps getting better and better.

------
pkghost
Awesome work! Feature request: swipe through pages of recommend podcasts on
the front page (would be especially sweet on mobile).

------
yeukhon
Bug #1:

Instagram of [https://www.podcat.com/people/7IkZED-bobby-
lee](https://www.podcat.com/people/7IkZED-bobby-lee) is assumed to be
[https://www.instagram.com/BobbyLee/](https://www.instagram.com/BobbyLee/).

------
austinhutch
The people search is something I've wanted for a while now, you've done a
fantastic job in executing it!

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
Dammit, suckered in by the headline. I need a database with metadata for Plex,
but other than the image itself, there's nothing here. No blurb, no genre,
nada.

Will say that I thought I had it stumped with one radio program, but I typed
in the name and it came up.

Is this thing going to have a rest api or something?

------
1123581321
I'm noticing many omissions and errors from my friends' podcasts (which aren't
all that popular, so understandable.) Rather than list the issues here, I'm
wondering what's the best way they can improve the data for their shows and
personas overall.

~~~
hijp
Send me an email at podcastcatalog@gmail.com, I'd love to talk to you (or
them).

------
throwathrowaway
I hope this site catches on!

Is there any tool to search for podcast by length or format?

I really like the Writing Excuses podcast (from suggestions on HN) and would
like to find others in the same format on different topics. Short podcasts
with well thought out analysis and answers.

------
lfx
Neat site! I was looking for something similar for a while.

Feature Request: Episode date in search listing.

------
dmschulman
Great idea!

Feature request: I know that many podcasts I listen to have comprehensive show
notes for each episode, it'd be great if there were an easy way to tie in or
link to the information in the show notes on a per episode basis!

------
rpwilcox
Neat idea!

Missing some pretty obvious data: probably should make sure Adam Curry and
Dave Winer's stuff is complete, for example.

(Although I guess you're an old foggy podcast listener when you search for the
"Daily Source Code"...)

------
ericrius3
I love this so much.... finding certain podcasts have changed my life so much,
and I've been wanting something like this for a long time. Thank you! I really
look forward to watching this app evolve!

------
Abstain
Definitely something I can see myself using on a regular basis. Awesome work.

------
heywire
Something strange is going on with scrolling. When I scroll quickly down the
page, it jumps back to the top. Looks like a great resource, looking forward
to checking it out in detail later!

------
hijp
creator here: I'd love to speak to anyone that has their own podcast to find
out what you need. feel free to email me at podcastcatalog@gmail.com

thank you for all the feedback and support!

~~~
masukomi
simple marketing 101 Use an email address _at your domain_... you can easily
have it forward to gmail behind the scenes, and replies will look as if
they're coming from your domain. Can you imagine people at IMBD having email
addresses on the gmail domain?

~~~
hijp
Interesting, seeing a gmail domain gives me more confidence that my email will
get to the recipient.

------
frsandstone
Love this!

Feature request: Ability to see information on podcasts not currently in the
RSS feed.

Sometimes podcasts start to discontinue old episodes and being able to see
this information is a pain point for me.

------
xd1936
This is fantastic! I wish I could add missing info, like a wiki.

------
xasos
This is awesome! I'm sure if you open up the API, many people would want if
for their respective players (this would be awesome with Overcast.fm, for
example)

------
johns
Here's a good data source for you
[http://interviewed.io/](http://interviewed.io/)

------
giancarlostoro
Weird, website seems to be blocked by my schools network apparently having to
do with Usenet. No idea what that's about.

------
JayeshSidhwani
Great product. Wish it had better discovery. A simple filter-enabled page of
all podcasts will make it more usable!

------
mrmondo
Fantastic! I've wanted this for ages! It'd be cool if you could work to
integrate with overcast somehow?

------
mrborgen
Great! The search on Apple's own app is just horrible. I'm gonna use this one
for sure. Well done!

------
Aqwis
So how do people get added to this site?

~~~
atom-morgan
I'm already on it. iTunes/Sticher/libsyn. The only places that have access to
mine.

~~~
Aqwis
I understand that you pull the podcasts from those sites, but I was
specifically asking about the people.

~~~
hijp
I got a bunch of names from network sites and a bunch more I entered manually.
If you host a podcast you can use the contact form and I'll add you to the
system!

------
Kiro
Where is the Top 250? I've never listened to a podcast and want to listen to
the best one there is.

~~~
florianletsch
Still building up a user base so we can have better results, but here is the
top list of our platform:
[https://podcastprofile.com/top](https://podcastprofile.com/top) (the project
is in its early stages, basically the result of a hackathon we had a few weeks
back)

------
clorisu
I'd -really- like this idea, if only it allowed saving podcasts, rating them,
and reviewing them.

------
tmschl
Yes!! So useful. Thanks for doing this, excited for it to grow and become even
more functional

------
darknessislight
How can it be Imdb for podcasts without ability to rate or comment podcasts or
even episodes?

------
mijustin
Wow. The search is surprisingly fast and accurate (even when searching for
people).

~~~
prashantganti
Search is not accurate. I typed kids and it throws up "The Kiss Me Quick's
Erotica: Sexy Stories with Rose Caraway"

------
nelmaven
Looks interesting but there's no feedback for empty search results.

------
Dobbs
Its missing bikeshed.fm and I don't see a way to add things.

~~~
xd1936
[https://www.podcat.com/contact](https://www.podcat.com/contact)

------
weisser
Fantastic!

Where's the ability to track what you've listened to so far?

------
megido
Would love to see reviews/ratings of podcasts

------
caoilte
Isn't this just a thin skin on iTunes?

------
jkot
Search does not work for me. I have malware filters, so check domain its
loaded from

